# Shower faucet sticks out almost an inch too much for tile



## boneglove (May 30, 2009)

I am building a tile shower. My problem is when the plumber installed the shower faucet, which is a single round hot and cold one, it sticks out an inch or so farther than the cement board. I do not think it can be installed much farther back cause it's touching the wall in the back of it. I thought of double cement board the wall but then it will stick out an inch or so from the wall and not match on top. Any ideas?


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

im confused here, did you try placing the escuchin "sp" over the valve and it wont touch the wall???


----------



## MALCO.New.York (May 29, 2009)

Bad Plumber. PERIOD!


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

escuchin :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Was it this guy











Bad Plumber


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

We cant say "bad plumber" with any certainty. The OP states that the shower valve is hitting the back of the wall already. Okay...if thats the case, what was the plumber to do? Cut a hole in the back of the wall and let the back of the valve stick out there? 

What exactly is sticking out an inch past the cbb? Is it the valve body itself, the plastic plate on the valve, the stem...what exactly? Take a picture and post it here. Lets see what it is we have and if we really can say "bad plumber" or not.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (May 29, 2009)

I can say bad Plumber. He should have foreseen this predicament and informed the HO of the situation PRIOR to sweating it in. PERIOD. 

So Bad Plumber! No cookies for him!!!


EDIT: Bad Plumber assuming that the OP is correct in their observations. Better?????


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Or....the OP is incorrect in his assumption that its sticking out too far. Many times once the cbb and the tile is on the escuchin and handle work out. Or maybe the OP was supposed to furr the wall out? Or as I've stated perviously, perhaps the plumber was to cut a hole in the drywayy on the backside of the wall and let the back of the showever valve hang out. So....if you can say "bad plumber" before you have all the facts then I can say "Bad Malco....no soup for you" Maybe the plumber should have stocked up on magic plumbing dust???? I'm not saying he couldnt be a "bad plumber". I'm just saying the OP hasn't posted a pic and there may be facts about this situation that are still in question. Way to jump to conclusions there.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree that it is impossible to determine based on the information given. We don't even know what brand of valve was installed. It has been my experience that the valve body often had to come off the back of the wall or the *escutcheon* won't go far enough onto the valve body to allow the handle to be installed. 
Pics would definitely help.


----------



## LookoutRanch (Apr 20, 2009)

Are you applying the tile directly to the cement board? The plumber may have assumed you were going to "float" the walls with a layer of mortar.


----------



## braindead (May 31, 2010)

There is not enough info. on this post to decide who is bad;
we will have to call up Santa because he has a list! :laughing:


----------



## Work4living (Nov 28, 2010)

Is the wall a 2x4 wall....If so BAD ADVISOR, NOT BAD PLUMBER. If the valve is installed there is probably a plaster/rough-in guard that will need to be removed before trim can be attached...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This post is 1 1/2 years old---However my guess is the thing was installed right and the homeowner was confused about the handle and escutcheon--:laughing:


----------



## braindead (May 31, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> This post is 1 1/2 years old---However my guess is the thing was installed right and the homeowner was confused about the handle and escutcheon--:laughing:


Oh No! This is like a soap opera, I will never find out the end of the drama! :wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

I blame the shower valve.


----------

